# Fdny emt exam 3024



## JPat86 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey guys, for those of you who have applied through the civil service site for this NYC FDNY EMT exam 3024 has anyone received their acknowledgement of application letter yet? I just got mine last week and was wondering if anyone would know when we will be receiving our next letters with our List numbers... a few people told me march but im not too sure... getting quite anxious/nervous :unsure:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 27, 2012)

I can't tell you anything specific regarding your particular exam but I can tell you not to expect anything in any form of timely manor from the city of NY.

When I was hired 4 years ago, I just had to call on the phone to apply and they sent you the paperwork and that still took a year. Most people wait 1-2 years before being hired.

They will eventually call you but I advise you not to sit around waiting on it.

What I DO advise you to do, is go get your paramedic cert now. You break even on the cost of the class and the hiring process as a medic takes half that of an EMT. (they want medics more than EMTs)

Starting pay as an EMT - $34,000
Starting pay as a medic - $44,000

Cost of paramedic class in NYC/LI area - $8,000-$10,000.

The course pays for itself and you gain invaluable knowledge and experience along the way instead of just sitting around waiting.

Working as a medic in NYC is also much more desirable than the work of an EMT.



Good luck. Feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.


----------



## JPat86 (Nov 27, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I can't tell you anything specific regarding your particular exam but I can tell you not to expect anything in any form of timely manor from the city of NY.
> 
> When I was hired 4 years ago, I just had to call on the phone to apply and they sent you the paperwork and that still took a year. Most people wait 1-2 years before being hired.
> 
> ...




Thank you for your advice!


----------



## 46Young (Nov 27, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Working as a medic in NYC is also much more desirable than the work of an EMT.



True. I liked only being dispatched to higher priority call types. The OP might like to know that ALS does not do abd pain, BLS asthma, sick jobs, injury m I'm sure I'm forgetting a fewajor/injury minor, Sz that's not stat ep, EDP's, most MVA's, medical alarms, etc.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Nov 27, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I can't tell you anything specific regarding your particular exam but I can tell you not to expect anything in any form of timely manor from the city of NY.
> 
> When I was hired 4 years ago, I just had to call on the phone to apply and they sent you the paperwork and that still took a year. Most people wait 1-2 years before being hired.
> 
> ...



Wow, how do you guys get by up there?  Is the cost of living considerably lower if you dont live in the city?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 27, 2012)

46Young said:


> True. I liked only being dispatched to higher priority call types. The OP might like to know that ALS does not do abd pain, BLS asthma, sick jobs, injury m I'm sure I'm forgetting a fewajor/injury minor, Sz that's not stat ep, EDP's, most MVA's, medical alarms, etc.



It seems all asthma calls are ALS now. As they should be. Never understood how our dispatch triage system worked as to what defines an asthma from a diff breather or how diff breather is not the same as a Resp distress.

But it is nice not to have to get sent on EDPs and MVAs that aren't legitimate.



Chief Complaint said:


> Wow, how do you guys get by up there?  Is the cost of living considerably lower if you dont live in the city?



:rofl:

It's higher outside the city if you head in the direction of Long Island for the most part.

We work multiple jobs, live in middle working class areas of Long Island, NJ, or upstate NY. 

OR

You get promoted to FDNY firefighter and make a livable wage.

OR 

you move to Virginia


----------



## JPat86 (Nov 27, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> It seems all asthma calls are ALS now. As they should be. Never understood how our dispatch triage system worked as to what defines an asthma from a diff breather or how diff breather is not the same as a Resp distress.
> 
> But it is nice not to have to get sent on EDPs and MVAs that aren't legitimate.
> 
> ...




If I had the money for the medic course I'd totally go for it. I've been an EMT for 6 years come this may.. left the field for a year and a half when I became pregnant and after my little one turned 1 I got right back into it again. If I get accepted into the academy and pass. The city pays for your course if you pass and become medic. I am hoping to go that route.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 27, 2012)

JPat86 said:


> If I had the money for the medic course I'd totally go for it. I've been an EMT for 6 years come this may.. left the field for a year and a half when I became pregnant and after my little one turned 1 I got right back into it again. If I get accepted into the academy and pass. The city pays for your course if you pass and become medic. I am hoping to go that route.



That's how I did it.

Mind you the class entry is competitive.


----------



## 46Young (Nov 27, 2012)

JPat86 said:


> If I had the money for the medic course I'd totally go for it. I've been an EMT for 6 years come this may.. left the field for a year and a half when I became pregnant and after my little one turned 1 I got right back into it again. If I get accepted into the academy and pass. The city pays for your course if you pass and become medic. I am hoping to go that route.



Consider this: The medic course pays for itself and more the first year you're working as a medic. The pay's higher, the OT's higher, and you can work per diem. Even as an IFT medic you'll make $20/hr. 600 hours or so of per diem work will cover the cost of school. Really, it's much less if you go from a $13/hr medic (top out at most IFT places) to $20/hr IFT medic while you wait to get hired by FDNY. Actually, the $7/hr bump is $14,000/yr, 2/3 of which would be $9,380. That's the cost of the medic program right there. The alternative is to struggle on an EMT salary and maybe not ever get hired by FDNY EMS. Even if you do get hired within the year, it's no guarantee that FDNY will put you through school. I had two FDNY EMT's in my medic program at NYM that were paying their own way. 

BTW, at least back in 2004-2005 NYM had a payment program. If your credit is good, just take out a personal loan from a credit union or bank (take as long of a term as you can, and just pay it back quickly after the medic upgrade at work), or even from your parents or in-laws. The school has a loan program, but it was too expensive for my tastes.


----------



## 46Young (Nov 27, 2012)

Chief Complaint said:


> Wow, how do you guys get by up there?  Is the cost of living considerably lower if you dont live in the city?



We don't. See post #6. That was me, living in a so-so middle class neighborhood and just getting by working OT plus a side job, then I moved to Virginia via SC. Now I have a beautiful home, two decent cars, a nice chunk in my 457, good pension, etc. NY offered me none of this.


----------



## Ace 227 (Nov 27, 2012)

It blows my mind that an FDNY Firefighter makes more than a Paramedic.... I mean, one of my life's goals is to become a FF in NYC and I STILL think that a medic should make more.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Nov 27, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> It seems all asthma calls are ALS now. As they should be. Never understood how our dispatch triage system worked as to what defines an asthma from a diff breather or how diff breather is not the same as a Resp distress.
> 
> But it is nice not to have to get sent on EDPs and MVAs that aren't legitimate.
> 
> ...



I just had no idea what the pay was like there.  I figured it would be really great since the cost of living is nuts.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 27, 2012)

Chief Complaint said:


> I just had no idea what the pay was like there.  I figured it would be really great since the cost of living is nuts.



Medics top out at $60,000. Maybe another $5,000 with longevity. If you work OT you probably make $70-75,000 a year.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Nov 27, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Medics top out at $60,000. Maybe another $5,000 with longevity. If you work OT you probably make $70-75,000 a year.



Well thats not bad.  I failed to factor in OT.

What do firefighters make there?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 27, 2012)

Chief Complaint said:


> Well thats not bad.  I failed to factor in OT.
> 
> What do firefighters make there?



Most of my friends at top pay made $100-125 last year.

A few in special companies made around 140.

A special company boss I know broke 160-170.


The Chief of all FDNY EMS made $135,000.


----------



## JPat86 (Nov 28, 2012)

Definitely going to think about this long and hard. I am going to become a medic sooner or later. Don't want to stay an EMT all my life getting paid less..


----------



## pumanycqueens (Mar 12, 2013)

i just recived mine yesterday with my score and list number but how long do we have to wait after that?


----------



## pumanycqueens (Mar 12, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Hey guys, for those of you who have applied through the civil service site for this NYC FDNY EMT exam 3024 has anyone received their acknowledgement of application letter yet? I just got mine last week and was wondering if anyone would know when we will be receiving our next letters with our List numbers... a few people told me march but im not too sure... getting quite anxious/nervous :unsure:



meeeeee i just recived minee


----------



## EMTVeg (Apr 13, 2013)

List number 31x here!


----------

